# 10 McDonalds Cheeseburger Challenge !



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Quite simple realy, eat 10 McDonalds Cheese burgers (the single burger ones, 99p each) as quick as you can. Anyone ever tried this? Who thinks they could do it / quickly? Anyone want to video it, post up there attempt? I'm going to give this a go once I finish on DNP I think!!

Quickest I've ever seen is 2 minutes 28 seconds, and can't see ANYONE coming anywhere near that. Second quickest is something like 6 minutes 30 seconds.






Macros:

2950 Calories

160G Protein

120G Fat (50% Saturates)

310G Carbs

15G Salt

Anyone up for it?!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i reckon i'd manage that! if i remember i'll give it a go nxt time i am back in the country!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

That looks cool.

I was in Hungry Jacks (burger king) in Sydney a while ago and saw the sign have it your way

so i asked for a whopper with an extra 9 burgers in it. It cost only around $15.00 and it rocked, people were taking photos of me, i felt famous!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

bry1990 said:


> i reckon i'd manage that! if i remember i'll give it a go nxt time i am back in the country!


How quick do you reckon you could do it? I might buy just one burger later, and try and eat it as quick as possible, to get an idea!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

wonder if he sicked them up after filming lol??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would hover that sh!t up if you pick up the bill


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i could eat those burgers allday mmmm


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

No idea how quick I could do it, have done 10 double cheeseburgers after a night on the shandy without much effort but I generally don'tdo the 'speed eating' thing.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The dude in the video has the most horrible looking kitchen I've seen, maybe he should stop trying to be like Man vs Food and start trying some d.i.y.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Doubt it, he's a competetive eater, eats far more/worse things than that! I reckon its harder than it sounds (because in my mind it sounds f*cking easy!) I'd be happy with under 7 minutes tbh.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> The dude in the video has the most horrible looking kitchen I've seen, maybe he should stop trying to be like Man vs Food and start trying some d.i.y.


He's not trying to be Man vs Food, because this guy is a competetive eater and competes around the world.. The guy on Man vs Food is just a fat annoying pr*ck who needs to go on a diet, hasn't got any "skill" what so ever.

Oh and that's not his kitchen LOL, that's his basement..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> He's not trying to be Man vs Food, because this guy is a competetive eater and competes around the world.. The guy on Man vs Food is just a fat annoying pr*ck who needs to go on a diet, hasn't got any "skill" what so ever.
> 
> Oh and that's not his kitchen LOL, that's his basement..


I will not hear a bad word against the man vs food dude! No skill? Have you heard the way he can say "Oh my goodness" with a full mouth? :lol:


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I did 8 large fries and an apple pie in about 10 mins a few months ago was aiming for 12 but couldn't fit anymore in


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am so hungry right now.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol i`d die from choking if i tried that

like to take my time and savour evety bite =p


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> I will not hear a bad word against the man vs food dude! No skill? Have you heard the way he can say "Oh my goodness" with a full mouth? :lol:


Hahahahaha, he literally makes me feel sick, it's like hes having an orgasm whilst eating!! Absolute freak lol.



sawyer said:


> I did 8 large fries and an apple pie in about 10 mins a few months ago was aiming for 12 but couldn't fit anymore in


Fuark, strong carbs!!! Reason I want to try cheeseburgers as atleast the macros aren't tooooooooo bad, but fries and an apple pie, no protein whatsoever!! haha. Was that like a "challenge", or were you just feeling like a good gorge? I must admit, McDonalds fries are spot on IMO!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i could do it quite easily but dont know about time, i'm not one for getting burger stuck in my throat


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Breda said:


> i could do it quite easily but dont know about time, i'm not one for getting burger stuck in my throat


Thought you'd be more into KFC? Noracist. :tongue:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

He must have swallowed most of them whole, surprised he ain't missing the tips of his fingers too lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I could inhale 10 cheeseburgers no probs!! Piece of pi55


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I could inhale 10 cheeseburgers no probs!! Piece of pi55


Do it and video it then!! Do it in under 6 minutes, and I'll rep you. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Everybody who is saying its p1ss easy, are they going to try it? If so film it or its BS


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I would hover that sh!t up if you pick up the bill


Pick up the bill?

It'd be £8 tops you cheap [email protected]


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

£8 tops? Aren't they 99p each?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Everybody who is saying its p1ss easy, are they going to try it? If so film it or its BS


U can call me on bs if u want, I'm not filming it as I'm not doing it and i dont put my face on here but it would be pi55 easy. Now ask me to eat 5 chicken breasts, no chance lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> £8 tops? Aren't they 99p each?


I thought they were 59p lol, must of been a while since I bought one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Everybody who is saying its p1ss easy, are they going to try it? If so film it or its BS


If i can eat a KFC bucket including sides (over the space of an hour or so) i could eat 10 little cheese burgers... i wont be doing it because there are nicer things to eat and if i did do it i wouldnt film it because thats long


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

From all the piping and plasterboard in the background Id say this is a kitchen in a Cannabis grow house


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I thought they were 59p lol, must of been a while since I bought one


Nope 99p now!! B*stards.

KFC Bucket challenge would be a c*nt because of all the bones. That's the one thing I hate about eating a KFC bucket. Makes me sad.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> If i can eat a KFC bucket including sides (over the space of an hour or so) i could eat 10 little cheese burgers... i wont be doing it because there are nicer things to eat and if i did do it i wouldnt film it because thats long


Breda, u wanna see the kfc we devour at work sometimes, 4 of us put a tenner each and get as much as possible - needless to say, not much work gets done after that!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

The challenge isn't about eating 10 cheeseburgers, that's not hard in the slightest lol, but doing it real quickly!! I bet most people would be suprised / struggle to do it in under 10 minutes!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U can call me on bs if u want, I'm not filming it as I'm not doing it and i dont put my face on here but it would be pi55 easy. Now ask me to eat 5 chicken breasts, no chance lol


Coated in the colonels secret recipie it would be easy mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Gotta go into town to grab some protein in an hour, so I think I'll make a cheeky stop at McDonalds on the way back, grab a cheeseburger or 2! Warmup run.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Breda, u wanna see the kfc we devour at work sometimes, 4 of us put a tenner each and get as much as possible - needless to say, not much work gets done after that!!


Me and a mate of mine used to do that all the time when we worked together (he was shaggin the manager)... 2's up on a bucket and a few extras at lunch, sit in the managers office lock the door and stay there for 2 - 3 hours while it digested lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Get 2 double's, throw away half the buns. More protein, less carbs.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I honestly think I could do it in under 10 minutes and I honestly think it would be easy so long as I can drink water!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

But that's not the challenge Dux!! Healthier option, but not the challenge! :lol:

Yes you can drink water, I'd do it the same way furious pete does it! Works a treat.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MacUK said:


> fatstuff I honestly think you could do this challege, with ease lol


Having seen your pictures, looks like you could use 10 cheeseburgers too!!

Jk :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Having seen your pictures, looks like you could use 10 cheeseburgers too!!
> 
> Jk :lol:


Any more than 1 meal a day would be a start for the cnut


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Who needs food when you can have 3g of test though!?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry i couldn't do this my binging days are well and truly over!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MacUK said:


> only on 1.4 at the moment mate


Notsureifsrs.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I could do this piece of ****. Just a shame I'm on a cut :cursing: o and if I could take the gherkins off lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

So.....who is going to man up get down to macdonalds and test this shizzle out!!!

Post the vid up of the event and your a legend (even if you fail) i nominate Fatstuff!!!!!!!!!

Sadly i DONT like cheese so for that reason im out :whistling:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I would smash that out


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I consider eating challanges to be all in the mind, stong mind = winner

This reminds me of that simpsons episode where homer becomes a trucker and there's a steak challange in it...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just get plain cheeseburgers, that's what I'll be doing, hate the relish and gherkins! So it's just bun/burger/cheese/bun, maybe get ketchup to lube them up a bit!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have to remove the gherkins before the timer starts aswell, that would be my only proviso


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Just get plain cheeseburgers, that's what I'll be doing, hate the relish and gherkins! So it's just bun/burger/cheese/bun, maybe get ketchup to lube them up a bit!


That's cheating, gherkins is the real challange


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> That's cheating, gherkins is the real challange


I'm out!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm out!!


Damn my horse never even made it out the traps!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Should have a MC D's challenge where you just have to consume the most calories as possible. So can buy any meals, and no time limit...as i struggle to eat bread fast!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> Should have a MC D's challenge where you just have to consume the most calories as possible. So can buy any meals, and no time limit...as i struggle to eat bread fast!


Bucket of milkshake it is!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Heres a question, are drinks involved!?

tons of bread involved, after maybe 6 thats got to be hard to get down!

I vote for no drinks allowed haha!!

I want a burger or 10 after reading this thread


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Bucket of milkshake it is!!!


Haha, gotta have a 'just water' rule!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I am on a cut but might try this on saturday for my high carb meal haha actually i am going to


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I couldn't do it without water!! What is it about Jacobs crackers - 3 crackers in a minute or something - without water!!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm having problems in the losing weight section on my Keto carb up. Liking the macros to have this as my carb up!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

With water. Drink what you like, you'd been an idiot to drink anything other than water though! Milkshake would make it harder, so would any fizzy drink...

As for the person who said most calories, no time limit.. LOL. So basically it'd go on forever, and people would be piling maccys down 24/7 365. It wouldn't be UK-Muscle, It'd be UK-Fatc*nts.

Or I guess you could call it US-Muscle, same sort of thing.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

US-Muscle looool

This sounds interesting I may have to give it a go!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Film and post it up phaggot. The only reason I'm not sure I want to put it up as it'll have my face in it (as gorgeous as it is), don't want anyone recognising me! (AAS use.)

What do.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Same here, also too lazy to film it, but I know i could do it!! How u think I got to be a fatstuff in the first place


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Film and post it up phaggot. The only reason I'm not sure I want to put it up as it'll have my face in it (as gorgeous as it is), don't want anyone recognising me! (AAS use.)
> 
> What do.


Phaggot?

Go empireboy style and wear a bally!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Phaggot, just a term from bb.com lolz.

F*ck a bally, I'll swap the gherkins out the burger, for a motherf*cking burka!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive been reading this thread thinking you were all talking about the double cheeseburgers that are £1.39p! Just reread and have realised your talking about the tiny single cheeseburgers! What's the fvcking fuss about? I could eat 20 of em. To eat ten I'd do it in under 3 minutes. Guaranteed


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You should change your name, from big mike, to barry big time! Go on, eat 10 in under 3 minutes and video it LOL. I don't think your realize how fast you have to eat them to do that, and unless you know how to eat like a competetive eater, you won't. Watch the video in the first post!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im craving a maccys now, 2 big macs would go down nicely


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Go on big mikey


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

fatstuff vs mike, go on lads will be fun


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, no way am I derailing my newly acquired eating habits for that 5hit!! I'll pass!! It seriously wouldn't be that hard though - for anybody!! They are titchy!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> You should change your name, from big mike, to barry big time! Go on, eat 10 in under 3 minutes and video it LOL. I don't think your realize how fast you have to eat them to do that, and unless you know how to eat like a competetive eater, you won't. Watch the video in the first post!


Barry big time???? Hmmmm, I like the sound of that.

Seriously I'd crack this but I don't really wanna put a video up with my face on it. I don't really wanna risk people who know me seeing it and realising I'm a dirty roiding bastard. Plus I'm fvcking hideous


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

If you could do it under 3 minutes, you should be competetive eating lol. I bet you'd struggle to do it under 6/7 tbh!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3 mins is pushing it lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't believe he ate the first 3 in 30 seconds!lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

3 minutes would be mad tough, I'd bet good money NO ONE on this board could do it. You need to know how to eat competetively to do it that quick.. There's a difference between being able to eat a lot, and being able to eat a lot in a disgustingly short amount of time!! Pete is a legend! Looads of videos on youtube, I always watch them, he's a great character. They always make me hungry though.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I just want to eat ten slowly lol


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I will challange someone


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm up for giving this a go sometime soon! It's annoying you won't really enjoy them at all though aha, fuark!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I normally do a big mac in about three bite so i'd say yes


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> I normally do a big mac in about three bite so i'd say yes


Do it, video it, post it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My bro eats a pukka pie in 4 mouthfuls lol, turns it upside down, cuts it in quarters and eats it piece by piece. He's not even fat!'


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Quickest I've ever seen is 2 minutes 28 seconds, and can't see ANYONE coming anywhere near that. Second quickest is something like 6 minutes 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one way to choke to death!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's taken the burgers out, re wrapped them and eaten just the buns lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WELL FCUK THAT!

Thought I'd stop off at heaven(McDonalds) on the way home and buy 2 (didn't wanna spoil my dinner lol) cheeseburgers.

The first one took 19 seconds to completely swallow, then I stopped and thought, this is fcuking stupid, so ate the other one normally Lol

Sonofzeus you come up with stupid ideas.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hahahah C.Hill, knew you weren't man enough to do it!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Hahahah C.Hill, knew you weren't man enough to do it!!


Have you tried it yet sunshine?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> Quite simple realy, eat 10 McDonalds Cheese burgers (the single burger ones, 99p each) as quick as you can. Anyone ever tried this? Who thinks they could do it / quickly? Anyone want to video it, post up there attempt? I'm going to give this a go once I finish on DNP I think!!
> 
> Quickest I've ever seen is 2 minutes 28 seconds, and can't see ANYONE coming anywhere near that. Second quickest is something like 6 minutes 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


If you rolled them up there wouldn't be any mass to them so making them a piece of p!ss to eat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nidge said:


> If you rolled them up there wouldn't be any mass to them so making them a piece of p!ss to eat.


Lol easier said than done mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

"Easier said than done" definitely proves true here!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> "Easier said than done" definitely proves true here!!


He seriously makes it look easy.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Because hes a competetive eater haha! I reckon half the people claiming they could do it on here wouldnt in under say 7-8 minutes.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I really want to try this. Carb up Sunday could make this a reality! I'm not looking to put in a crazy time but i do love a food challenge.

I love how excited you are by this Zeus haha


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I might time myself for 20 nuggets to see how I compare. I may lose time on dipping in sauces though


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr. Brown, I'm just a fat c*nt who loves to eat LOL, and furious pete amazes me!

F*ck 20 nuggets, do the 100 nugget challenge! Willing to be no one on here could do it in under say 2 hours.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I could do it with ease, not in that time frame bud I was the McDonald's king, every time I leave the gym the woman asks if I am going up there lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

cas said:


> I could do it with ease, not in that time frame bud I was the McDonald's king, every time I leave the gym the woman asks if I am going up there lol


She asked you if you were off to McDonalds? LOL, sounds like she thinks your a fat c*nt mate!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

100 Nuggest how many calories is that? I seriously doubt I could get anywhere near a hundred.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> She asked you if you were off to McDonalds? LOL, sounds like she thinks your a fat c*nt mate!


I told them about my love for McDonald's, I swear it won't be long before my nickname is 'bigmac'

I am a fat [email protected] mate, which is why I am cutting, not having a quarter pounder with bacon and cheese is killing me man...


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mr. Brown, I'm just a fat c*nt who loves to eat LOL, and furious pete amazes me!
> 
> F*ck 20 nuggets, do the 100 nugget challenge! Willing to be no one on here could do it in under say 2 hours.


Haha I'm with you on that one!

I've got a busy weekend ahead but I'm driving back from the midlands via south London so if I feel inspired I'll do it and film it : )


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> F*ck 20 nuggets, do the 100 nugget challenge! Willing to be no one on here could do it in under say 2 hours.


Lol who the fcuk are you? Mr Setachallenge? Lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha it sucks doesn't it. I wish bodyfat didn't exist!! Grrr.

4166 in 100 nuggets, 233g protein. I'd be suprised if anyone could eat 100 in less than an hour, that is a LOT.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Lol who the fcuk are you? Mr Setachallenge? Lol


SonOfZeus? More like SonOfRonaldMcdonald!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> SonOfZeus? More like SonOfRonaldMcdonald!!


Lol that's it, your name is Ronald!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> He's not trying to be Man vs Food, because this guy is a competetive eater and competes around the world.. The guy on Man vs Food is just a fat annoying pr*ck who needs to go on a diet, hasn't got any "skill" what so ever.
> 
> Oh and that's not his kitchen LOL, that's his basement..


He also seems to fail most of the challenges that involve huge volumes. He's good on the spicy stuff though!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't have any trouble necking 10 single cheeseburgers but the time thing would be a factor for me, no way I could do it under 2 and half mins or whatever it was.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Under 10 minutes though? Everyone could eat 10 in some time period lol, the challenge is the timing bit though!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive done 10 in 10 mins and **** me it was hard going i love my burgers but.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Everyone says they can do it but no one wants to post the videos :whistling: full of sh1t

I would give it a go but I don't think I could do it, 3 double cheeseburgers and I'm full, 4 is a big squeeze no chance 5.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone bloody hurry up and try it!!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Il try it this saturday.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Il be happy anything around 6 - 7 min


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Good lad, get a video up if you can! That's what I'm aiming for, 6 or under ideally!!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Il get ar lass to video it.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the greatest eating challenge of them all.

1 single teabag. Bag/leaves the lot. You can't break the bag first and pour a little bit of the leaves in.

The lot has to go in, chew and swallow.

IT IS EVIL!!!!!!


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

**** it, just told my missus, she's laughing her ti, head off, she's gonna film it.

Saturday it is for me boys. After a few beers though - for lubrication of course!

Sundays gonna be a riot on here me thinks, plenty of ****ed up bodybuilders carbing out!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I could do the nuggets in under half an hour!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I nailed 3 double cheeseburgers and 20 nuggets last night in no time at all, I'd have done it a damn site quicker if they hadn't been straight out of the fryer.

I'll defo do this. Squash the buns down, they're like foam


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

thats rick89s breakfast.....animal :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Do it dux! Reps for everyone who does it and videos it!!

Fat stuff, 100 nuggets in under 30 minutes? NO CHANCE. If you can do that, reps for life from everyone!! No one in world could I don't reckon, not even pete!!

Oh and the teabag challenge, that's just plain weird lol. At least cheeseburgers would be remotely enjoyable!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL 100 nuggets is quite a lot tbf , maybe not half hour then, 45 mins


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL 100 nuggets is quite a lot tbf , maybe not half hour then, 45 mins


Still can't I don't reckon! I'd say 2 hours MAYBE. Who knows, stop chatting crap and get ya fat ass dont to McDonalds and order some nuggets!! I want to see this now haha. 100 nuggets is a LOT of food though!! I reckon most people would be sick if they tried to force down that many!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay just watched some obese kid on youtube eat what appeared to be the best part of 50 nuggets (prob 40-45) in 10 minutes.. So maybe it's not as hard as I expected. Hmmm!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think you must eat like a pigeon son of zeus, junk crap like mcdonalds is easy to munch, i used to pick up 20 nuggets to eat whilst i was driving around when i first got my licence


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I eat like a bit of a monster LOL. Especially if it's junk. Give me dry chicken breast and I'll want to heave after 1 breast haha, but sweet foods and junk, I can eat endlessly!!

Okay, I'm going to reevaluate and say if you can do 100 nuggets in under an 45 minutes, that's impressive.. That seems to be about right from watching these videos. Can't wait to try the cheeseburger challenge!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im the same, i cant force loads of healthy food down but junk goes down a treat lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You know why? Because we're both fat c*nts hahah.

I did 36 jaffa cakes in just over 3 minutes before, wasnt going full pelt either. Then went on to eat 10 large cookie, some pringles, about 10 fun size chocolate bars, and god knows what else!

The wonder of 'the munchies' hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

there's as a documentary about pro eaters that i watched years ago on TV

the weird thing about it was that the champion was some tiny skinny chinese girl


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mm there's a guy now who I think is still regarded the best, called Kobayashi or something.. He's the skinniest little japanese guy you can imagine, and he eats like a monster!!

All about technique!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mm there's a guy now who I think is still regarded the best, called Kobayashi or something.. He's the skinniest little japanese guy you can imagine, and he eats like a monster!!
> 
> All about technique!


surely you have to have a massivly stretched stomach though which i thought the best way to attain was by just eating loads all the time?


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

i once had 8 zinger burgers from kfc.. polished it off in about 25 mins


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've heard the best way to prepare is to drink LOADS of water a few days running upto it. Stretches your stomach out.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dapps said:


> i once had 8 zinger burgers from kfc.. polished it off in about 25 mins


now thats a mean feat!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

same with most things, genetics plays a big part. Everyone is born with different appetites, some people are born with the inability to feel full


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

this is her, 40 hotdogs in 10 mins lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

As much as I love a good KFC, it's too expensive for my liking and the fries are sh*t.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> now thats a mean feat!!


 im not gonna lie i thought i was going to DIE lol..iNsAnE heartburn


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> this is her, 40 hotdogs in 10 mins lol


Bet she gives good deep throat, wat.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just tried to eat a chocolate and raisin brunch bar as quick as I could, took 28 bloody seconds! ****ers are so chewy and stodgy!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Just tried to eat a chocolate and raisin brunch bar as quick as I could, took 28 bloody seconds! ****ers are so chewy and stodgy!


bet i could do it in 27 seconds :rolleye:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You'd probably swallow it whole you fat c*nt. Now smashing through a bag of Mint Aero bubbles and milk buttons, both share bags om nom.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm trying to get my nipper to sleep then I'm going to munch some meat and a shake


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Im putting myself into a food coma. Whoever invented simple carbs is an asshole.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> As much as I love a good KFC, it's too expensive for my liking and the fries are sh*t.


Tell me about it mate, i use to be addicted to KFC ..still am to zingers and the wings... fcuk the chips they are dedout


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It is expensive , £10.99 for one meal!! Fcuking buckets!!!


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

I cant believe the size of the trophy for eating 40 hotdogs!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i take enought time to eat one ild be gagging after the second i take time to eat my meals i cant rish food or i start gaggin


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> You'd probably swallow it whole you fat c*nt. Now smashing through a bag of Mint Aero bubbles and milk buttons, both share bags om nom.


You lean bulking brah?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is the word challenge at the end of the thread title ??? EASY , EASY , EASY, ...............


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dat der Aero perfect for leaning bulking, 50% air, 50% less calories ??? profit.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tried it earlier, 24 seconds it took to completely eat a single cheeseburger. So if I could hold that rate, it'd be 5 minutes ish. I guess you'd slow down a bit, reckon 6 minutes or under would be possible though!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Told u it would be easy lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

What a strange man lol. I probaly could eat 10 but why the need to do it in under 3mins? Seems like a good way to choke yourself or make yourself feel ill lol. I've never really understood timed eating competitions they just seem stupid to me....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Son of Zeus is well interested at being good at this eating makarky!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Because its a challenge panda. Anyone can eat 10 if there's no given time frame to do it in lol.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

every time he takes a bite its like hes getting bummed, i do it but not fast, whats the point in that


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Its the difference between it being a challenge and just eating 10 burgers because your a greedy fat c*nt lol.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Be better if was Burgerking, mcd's sucks.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

A lad at work reckoned he could eat 10 big macs straight up. He managed 9 in an hour and was the worst shade of green anyone has seen. He said he went home laid on the sofa and did not eat the next day lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Quite simple realy, eat 10 McDonalds Cheese burgers (the single burger ones, 99p each) as quick as you can. Anyone ever tried this? Who thinks they could do it / quickly? Anyone want to video it, post up there attempt? I'm going to give this a go once I finish on DNP I think!!
> 
> Quickest I've ever seen is 2 minutes 28 seconds, and can't see ANYONE coming anywhere near that. Second quickest is something like 6 minutes 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Used to do that every Sunday for a cheat day when I was on gear :lol:

No lie!!

When i finally get the missus pregnant and go back on test, Ill definately vid it  you have my word!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol why do u need to be on gear?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

damn that made me hungry as hell


----------

